# SPS Performance Catapults



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

This review is long overdue. I'm very tired so it will be a quick one. I got this slingshot from performance catapults a couple years ago. I was very hard on it and the cocobolo exotic wood crack and a part broke off and also there was a couple fork hits from the kids playing around with it. It was in bad shape. I sent this on and Jim fixed it up like brand new, for free! He also put on new bands and sent me some free pouches. Great service. Thanx Jim at performance catapults!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

How did you get your hands on one ? i simply cant get a hold of him... PM's, emails.. nothing..


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Woodie said:


> How did you get your hands on one ? i simply cant get a hold of him... PM's, emails.. nothing..


He takes orders on Facebook under performance catapults. I picked up another used one from another forum member recently


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Might try pm him on this forum too but he took my order on facebook


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> Might try pm him on this forum too but he took my order on facebook


I tried pm when he was online, either he didnt read it or he is ignoring..


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Around Christmas he told me he has been pretty busy, but he got the pouches I ordered from him on Facebook to me pretty fast. I'd try Facebook, he'll reply


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Now that is top notch above and beyond service !


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the help nicholson ! im on my way to get one ! got in touch with jim !


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Jim is a good guy. Hes a busy man and also slingshot advocate, you'll be happy with what you get


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Jim stands behind the SPS. Fantastic slingshots.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I just recieved an sps 179 from jim . I was able to get in contact with him by pm through the forum . He is a vary outstanding guy to deal with , he did mention about ramping up production so he may be very busy . I love my sps and it ranks equal to my other favorites. Hold out its definatly worth it .


----------

